# Probleme mit libexpat.so.0

## michael_w

Hallo,

ist ja ein Dauerthema hier. Ich hab mich quer durch das komplette Forum gelesen, aber eine Lösung bisher nicht gefunden. 

Ich war ne Woche im Urlaub und hab gestern den üblichen sync und ein  emerge -avuD world gemacht und bin dann auf die libexpat-Geschichte gestossen. 

Das hier hab ich bereits probiert. Das revdep-rebuild -X scheitert dann an den kdelibs-3.5.7-r2 mit 

```

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Den Tip mit dem händischen Linksetzen hab ich erstmal gelassen, da es ja "die Devs nicht gut heissen". So, und was nun? Wie komme ich hier "sauber" weiter?

----------

## nikaya

Welche Pakete gibt revdep-rebuild -X denn aus?Kann sein dass die Reihenfolge nicht ganz stimmt und erst ein anderes Paket gemerged werden muss.

----------

## michael_w

aus .revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds

```

app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17

app-editors/gedit-2.18.1-r1

app-editors/nvu-1.0-r4

app-office/planner-0.14.2

app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3

dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73

dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.2-r1

gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2

gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3

gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0

gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1

gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1

gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.18.0

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.2

kde-base/kamera-3.5.7

kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6

kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2

kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.7-r1

kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7

kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5

kde-base/kdm-3.5.7

kde-base/kfind-3.5.7

kde-base/kgamma-3.5.7

kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7

kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7

kde-base/kicker-3.5.7

kde-base/klipper-3.5.7

kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r2

kde-base/kooka-3.5.7

kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7

kde-base/libkscan-3.5.7

kde-misc/krusader-1.70.1

kde-misc/tellico-1.2.10

media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1

media-libs/libkexif-0.2.5

media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.1

media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5

media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10

media-plugins/kipi-plugins-0.1.0_rc1

media-video/cinepaint-0.21.1

media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.11

media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r1

media-video/totem-2.18.2

net-im/gaim-1.5.0

net-p2p/ktorrent-2.1.4

sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2

sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1

www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2

x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2

x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12

x11-libs/pango-1.16.4

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3

x11-wm/fluxbox-1.0_rc3

```

Wenn revdep-rebuild anfängt, sind die kdelibs das erste was es sich vornimmt.

----------

## papahuhn

mach mal ein emerge -ep world und benutze diese Reihenfolge um die Pakete aus revdep-rebuild zu installieren.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

dcop gehört zu kdelibs.

Hast Du mal vorher ein

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

gemacht?

----------

## michael_w

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> dcop gehört zu kdelibs.
> 
> Hast Du mal vorher ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, hatte das von Dir in einem anderen Thread gelesen. Hat aber nix gebracht. Bin jetzt dabei, die Liste aus emerge -ep world (nur die update-Oakete) nacheinander zu mergen. Bis jetzt sieht das ganz gut aus.

----------

## michael_w

Nachtrag: nachdem ich nun bei den kdelibs angekommen bin, scheitert das mergen wieder mit dem gleichen fehler wie oen. Hat also alles nix gebracht. Weitere Vorschläge werden angenommen. Derweil lasse ich nun mal ein emerge -e world komplett durchlaufen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Poste bitte mal etwas mehr vom build.log. Ein emerge --info könnte auch noch hilfreich sein.

Und wenn wir grad dabei sind: die /etc/ld.so.conf

Wenn die Daten von locate auf aktuellem Stand sind, dann auch

```
for i in `locate libexpat.so`; do ls -l $i; done
```

sonst

```
find /usr/lib* -name libexpat.so*
```

und in jedem Fall noch ein

```
find /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2/ -name libexpat.so*
```

----------

## Carlo

rm ~/.rev*, Update auf Portage 2.1.2.12 und nochmals revdep-rebuild.

----------

## michael_w

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> rm ~/.rev*, Update auf Portage 2.1.2.12 und nochmals revdep-rebuild.

 

Danke erstmal. Hab mein emerge -e world gekillt und das update auf portage gemacht (masked).

Danach revdep-rebuild -p. Das sagt alles ok, ich soll das -p entfernen. Mach ich doch auch und dann:

```

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5', 'merge')

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10', 'merge') (no parents)

```

Soll ich nun kdelibs-3.5.5 unmergen oder lieber nicht?

----------

## michael_w

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soll ich nun kdelibs-3.5.5 unmergen oder lieber nicht?

 

Hab es nun unmerged. Danach das revdep-rebuild angestossen und es beginnt mit kdelibs und stoppt dann mit dem gleichen Fehler wie oben.

----------

## Finswimmer

Such bitte mal die Datei raus, ob es die wirklich gibt.

Wenn es sie gibt, ist es "nur" ein Problem, dass KDE sie nicht findet.

Ansonsten musst du halt das Paket nochmal neu mergen.

----------

## michael_w

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Such bitte mal die Datei raus, ob es die wirklich gibt.
> 
> Wenn es sie gibt, ist es "nur" ein Problem, dass KDE sie nicht findet.
> 
> Ansonsten musst du halt das Paket nochmal neu mergen.

 

Ich denke mal Du meinst libexpat.so.0 und, nein, die gibt es nicht. Auch nicht nach einem kompilieren des paketes. Deswegen legen ja einige Leute händisch den symbolischen link auf /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2 an (genau das wollen die Devs aber nicht).

----------

## michael_w

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Poste bitte mal etwas mehr vom build.log. Ein emerge --info könnte auch noch hilfreich sein.
> 
> Und wenn wir grad dabei sind: die /etc/ld.so.conf

 

Ok, ich versuchs mal:

aus build.log:

```

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAV

E_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../dcop -I. -I../kio/kssl -I../kjs -I../kdefx -I../kde

core/network -I../dcop -I../libltdl -I../kdefx -I../kdecore -I../kdecore -I../kd

ecore/network -I../kdeui -I../kio -I../kio/kio -I../kio/kfile -I.. -I/usr/qt/3/i

nclude -I. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -I/usr/include/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPOR

T  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE 

-Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -fno-builtin -g3 -fno-in

line -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing

-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-comm

on  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_T

RANSLATION  -c -o ktimezones.lo ktimezones.cpp

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl ./ksycoca.h > ksycoca.kidl || ( rm -f ksycoca.kidl ; fal

se )

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: ca

nnot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [ksycoca.kidl] Fehler 1

make[4]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2/work/kdel

ibs-3.5.7/kdecore'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

```

```

thor ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8n i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8n i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Aug 2007 15:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa apache2 arts asf berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus debug dri dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gui hal iconv imap ipv6 irmc isdnlog java jpeg kde ldap live mad maildir matrox midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pda pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl syslog tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xprint xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="mtx mga vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

thor ~ # cat /etc/ld.so.conf 

# ld.so.conf autogenerated by env-update; make all changes to

# contents of /etc/env.d directory

/usr/local/lib

//usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2

/usr/lib/nspr

/usr/lib/nss

/usr/lib/openmotif-2.2

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.15/jre/lib/i386/

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.15/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.15/jre/lib/i386/classic/

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.15/jre/lib/i386/server/

/usr/lib/qt4

/usr/qt/3/lib

/usr/games/lib

/usr/lib/fltk-1.1

/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3/

```

```

thor ~ # for i in `locate libexpat.so`; do ls -l $i; done

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 19. Aug 16:14 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 -> libexpat.so.1.5.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 127740 19. Aug 16:14 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 19. Aug 16:14 /usr/lib/libexpat.so -> libexpat.so.1.5.2

```

```

thor ~ # find /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2/ -name libexpat.so*

thor ~ # 

```

Hilft das weiter?

----------

## Carlo

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Danke erstmal. Hab mein emerge -e world gekillt und das update auf portage gemacht (masked).
> 
> Danach revdep-rebuild -p. Das sagt alles ok, ich soll das -p entfernen. Mach ich doch auch und dann:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Probier's mal mit revdep-rebuid -X.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich habe heute Morgen auch massive Probleme gehabt mit libexpat.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass revdep-rebuild nicht sauber durchlief, weil ein Link fehlte.

Ein 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
```

 löste das Problem. Vielleicht hilft dir das?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## michael_w

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Ich habe heute Morgen auch massive Probleme gehabt mit libexpat.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass revdep-rebuild nicht sauber durchlief, weil ein Link fehlte.
> 
> Ein 
> ...

 

Genauso ist das, nur, die Devs sagen, den Link sollte man nicht händisch setzen! Im Moment läuft ein emerge -e world bei mir, mal schauen wie das ausgeht.

----------

## Horus424

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit den kdelibs. Ich bin mir nicht mehr 100%ig sicher, welches Paket es genau gelöst hat, aber ich meine, es war libXft...

Als Alternative könnte es auch pango gewesen sein...

Hoffe es hilft Dir weiter. Anschließend sollten kdelibs bzw. gleich revdev-rebuild sauber durchlaufen.

Ich habe auch nach revdeb-rebuild immer noch Pakete gefunden, die wegen libexpat.so.0 nicht liefen. Aber ein erneutes emergen dieser Pakete half dann immer...

P.S.: Das mit dem Symlink ist dann überflüssig.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Horus424 wrote:*   

> P.S.: Das mit dem Symlink ist dann überflüssig.

 

Naja, ich hatte eigentlich Probleme mit einem Paket, welches von revdep-rebuild gar nicht neu emerged werden wollte. Apache2.

Ich habe dann einfach apache2 neu emerged, aber nach dem kompilieren wollte das Ding immer noch sein libexpat.so.0 haben. Eigentlich habe ich den Link nur für Apache gemacht und von da an hatte ich auch keine Probleme mit revdep-rebuild mehr.

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> nur, die Devs sagen, den Link sollte man nicht händisch setzen

 

In diesem Thread wird immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass man das nicht machen solte. Hast du mir vielleicht einen Link, wo ein Dev das begründet? Denn ich sehe eigentlich nicht ein, warum man den Link nicht machen sollte. Schlussendlich zeigt selbiger ja auf die gewünschte/korrekte Lib. Und wenn diese Später mal einen Update wiederfährt, dann zeigen halt zwei Links auf die Datei. Ist doch nicht weiter tragisch...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## dertobi123

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Horus424 wrote:*   P.S.: Das mit dem Symlink ist dann überflüssig. 
> 
> Naja, ich hatte eigentlich Probleme mit einem Paket, welches von revdep-rebuild gar nicht neu emerged werden wollte. Apache2.
> 
> Ich habe dann einfach apache2 neu emerged, aber nach dem kompilieren wollte das Ding immer noch sein libexpat.so.0 haben. Eigentlich habe ich den Link nur für Apache gemacht und von da an hatte ich auch keine Probleme mit revdep-rebuild mehr.

 

Das Problem bei Apache ist/war, das zwei Versionen von apr-util installiert sind - revdep-rebuild aber nur die aus dem höheren Slot neu installieren will.

----------

## RAPHEAD

@tobi,

du hast meinen Tag gerettet!

hatte dasselbe Prob mit Apache.

Ist aber dann wohl ein Fehler in portage -- oder?

Thx

----------

## Genone

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   nur, die Devs sagen, den Link sollte man nicht händisch setzen 
> 
> In diesem Thread wird immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass man das nicht machen solte. Hast du mir vielleicht einen Link, wo ein Dev das begründet? Denn ich sehe eigentlich nicht ein, warum man den Link nicht machen sollte. Schlussendlich zeigt selbiger ja auf die gewünschte/korrekte Lib. Und wenn diese Später mal einen Update wiederfährt, dann zeigen halt zwei Links auf die Datei. Ist doch nicht weiter tragisch...

 

Ganz einfach:

libexpat.so.0 und libexpat.so.1 haben unterschiedliche Interfaces, allerdings mit einer gemeinsamen Teilmenge an Funktionen. Solange ein Programm nur Funktionen aus dieser Teilmenge benutzt funktioniert der Link, aber wenn Funktionen benötigt werden, die nur in einem der beiden Interfaces verfügbar sind (in der richtigen Form) gibts Probleme. Die Unterschiede in den Interfaces können im übrigen sehr subtil sein, da reicht ein leicht geänderter Datentyp bei einem Parameter aus.Last edited by Genone on Fri Aug 24, 2007 8:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buggybunny

```
Ganz einfach:

libexpat.so.0 und libexpat.so.1 haben unterschiedliche Interfaces, allerdings mit einer gemeinsamen Teilmenge an Funktionen. Solange ein Programm nur Funktionen aus dieser Teilmenge benutzt funktioniert der Link, aber wenn Funktionen benötigt werden, die nur in eines der beiden Interfaces verfügbar sind (in der richtigen Form) gibts Probleme. Die Unterschiede in den interfaces können im übrigen sehr subtil sein, da reicht ein leicht geänderter Datentyp bei einem Parameter aus.
```

Nachdem ich Stunden versucht hatte mein System wieder zum Laufen zu bringen, hab ich aus Frust auch den Symlink verwendet.

Was ist denn ein sauberer und funktionierender Weg auf die neue libexpat zu upgraden?

Und wieso kriegt das Portage nicht gebacken?

P.S. Ich hab wirklich alle Tips, die ich diesbezüglich hier im Forum oder über google gefunden ausprobiert, nichts hat geholfen......

----------

## flammenflitzer

Muß es wohl. Ich habe revdep-rebuild ausgeführt und dann nur die Programme, die nicht funktioniert haben neu kompilliert. War nur eine Handvoll. Ohne irgendwelche Sachen zu verbiegen. (Allerdings hat revdep-rebuild und auch revdep-rebuild -X nicht alle fehlenden Abhängigkeiten aufgelöst.) Aber deswegen einen Rundumschlag zu machen im Sinne von emerge world -e? ).

----------

## flash49

 *Horus424 wrote:*   

> Hatte das gleiche Problem mit den kdelibs. Ich bin mir nicht mehr 100%ig sicher, welches Paket es genau gelöst hat, aber ich meine, es war libXft...
> 
> 

 

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das der KDE Build-Fehler bei mir an x11-libs/libXft lag. Da kommt wohl revdep-rebuild bei der Reihenfolge durcheinander...

"emerge -e" is wohl wirklich etwas übtrieben, denn revdep-rebuild scheint ja alles richtig anzuzeigen (bis auf die Reihenfolge halt).

----------

## michael_w

 *flash49 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "emerge -e" is wohl wirklich etwas übtrieben, denn revdep-rebuild scheint ja alles richtig anzuzeigen (bis auf die Reihenfolge halt).

 

Möglich, das es mit revdep-rebuild auch geht, bei mir aber nicht. Das emerge -e world hat dann geholfen.

----------

## Genone

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Und wieso kriegt das Portage nicht gebacken?

 

Was genau kriegt Portage denn nicht gebacken? Man beachte das Fehler von revdep-rebuild, diversen Ebuilds oder Buildsystemen im allgemeinen nicht Portage angelastet werden können.

PS: Portage-2.2 wird ein neues FEATURE haben das solche Probleme hoffentlich etwas abmildert, aber zu 100% lösen kann man die einfach nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich bin ein bisschen erstaunt. Ich nutze ~x86 und kann mich an kein solches Problem erinnern. Eigentlich müsste ich das Problem nur früher gehabt haben.

Kann das jemand mit einem besseren Gedächtnis und ~x86 bestätigen?

Tobi

----------

## Niethi

Gestern hat mich die libexpat.so.0 Geschichte nun auch erwischt   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ein revdep-rebuild hat bei mir nicht geholfen.

Auch manuelles remergen von libXft hat das Problem nicht behoben.

Ersteinmal die Frage, was diese lib denn eigentlich alles tut. 

Man will ja wissen, was beim setzen des weiter oben erwähnten Symlinks alles kaputgehen könnte ...   :Wink: 

Gibt es denn nun eine saubere Lösung?

Mein Kmail hängt nämlich daran, so, dass mein Mailversand stark eingeschränkt ist.

----------

## Niethi

OK, gerade selber fündig geworden   :Very Happy: 

Die libexpat kümmert sich wohl um das Parsing von XML-files ... 

also lass ich lieber mal die Finger von dem Symlink!

Werde jetzt mal ein Downgrade von dev-libs/expat 2.0.1 auf 1.95 probieren. Da existiert zumindestt die libexpat.so.0 noch ...

----------

## Niethi

OK, Downgrade mit anschließendem revdep-rebuild scheint ohne Probleme funktioniert zu haben.

Ich warte dann mal ab, bis die anderen Programme ihren Code auf die neue expat Version 2 angepasst haben.

----------

## Genone

 *Niethi wrote:*   

> Ich warte dann mal ab, bis die anderen Programme ihren Code auf die neue expat Version 2 angepasst haben.

 

Bringt nichts, da der Code nicht das Problem ist, sondern das binäre Interface. Da können die anderen Projekte nicht sonderlich viel anpassen.

----------

## Pegasus87

Hmm und was ist nun die Lösung des Problems?

Bei mir verhält es sich auch so, dass einige Programme gar nicht mehr starten und selbst verschiedene Versuche von revdep-rebuild und manuellem emergen scheitern!

Das einfachste ist wirklich momentan den Link für die libexpat.so.0 zu setzen.

----------

## revilootneg

```
emerge XML-Parser gettext fontconfig pango gtk+
```

hat bei mir auf drei Rechnern (zwei x86 ein amd64) alles gelöst. Sämtliche weiteren rebuilds mit revdep-rebuild -X (abgesehen von apr-util) waren problemlos.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge XML-Parser gettext fontconfig pango gtk+
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, das werde ich mal versuchen. Wie bist du drauf gekommen, dass gerade diese ebuilds neu emerged werden müssen?

----------

## revilootneg

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, das werde ich mal versuchen. Wie bist du drauf gekommen, dass gerade diese ebuilds neu emerged werden müssen?

 

Suchen und lesen   :Very Happy: 

Die Foren-Suche liefert das hier an fünfter Stelle. Wichtig ist für mich der zweite Post mit fontconfig, pango und gtk+ gewesen.

revilootneg

----------

## alterschwede

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

>  *Pegasus87 wrote:*   
> 
> Ok, das werde ich mal versuchen. Wie bist du drauf gekommen, dass gerade diese ebuilds neu emerged werden mï¿½ssen? 
> 
> Suchen und lesen  
> ...

 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschlieÃen. Bei mir war es pango.

Wobei ich mich gewundert hatte weshalb die 

```
~/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds
```

 mehr EintrÃ¤ge enthÃ¤lt als 

```
~/.revdep-rebuild.5_order
```

(als also effektiv neu geholt werden). 

Habe dann einfach alle welche sonst noch in der 

```
~/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds
```

 standen gezogen und jeweils getestet ob gtk+ nun funktioniert.

Stellt sich mir nur folgende Frage:

Weshalb verwirft revdep-rebuild einige der Pakete wieder? Obwohl diese ja eindeutig benÃ¶tigt werden und auch als solches vorher bestimmt wurden.

----------

